# IVF waiting list?



## poppygirl (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi ladies, 
I was just wondering if anyone knew the waiting time to have IVF on NHS and privately? Is there much of a difference timewise?I'm sure I've read its about a 2-21/2 year waiting list on NHS but I don't know if it's any quicker if you pay!
Thanks in advance!
Poppy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i waited a year for my ivf on the nhs but 15 months for my intial appointment.

if you go private it will be much quicker


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

DH and I had to go to local Hosp first for investigations before being referred to CARU, that took about 3 months from GP referral then was at that Hosp for 6 months.  It took 8 months then to get an appointment at CARU then and a year from the referral date of other Hosp.  I believe once you're at CARU you could start treatment within 6 weeks, privately... that's what consultant told us at inital consultation.


----------



## Babybird75 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Poppy

Following our initial investigations at CARU we were then put on the IVF waiting list (NHS) and it took just over 2 years to get called.  I know they are trying to reduce the waiting list so it may be getting better.  If you go privately I'm sure you could start pretty soonish.

Good luck 

xx


----------



## poppygirl (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for your replies. It looks like I'm going to have to sell a kidney if I want to go private!!  

Good luck to you all!
Poppy


----------

